# F-86 Profile



## JP Vieira (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello
I am currently working on a F-86 profile.
I plan to produce some Korean War Aces profiles and maybe some Sabre's profiles of other air forces.
I am finishing the basic profile and gathering data on the Korean war aces to choose 4 to 5 Aces to make the profiles.
It's still a work in progress .......










Best regards to all


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 17, 2009)

That does look good to me. Not meaning this to diminish my compliments on your work but I actually have read very little on the F-86; could you recommend a good "primer" on the plane's development and deployment. I could always look in the Osprey series but I often wonder if they are not more into the quantity of their product lines and less so on the quality of the content.

Thanks and keep the updates coming.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 17, 2009)

JP Vieira said:


> Hello
> I am currently working on a F-86 profile.
> I plan to produce some Korean War Aces profiles and maybe some Sabre's profiles of other air forces.
> I am finishing the basic profile and gathering data on the Korean war aces to choose 4 to 5 Aces to make the profiles.
> ...



JP - nice job - would offer suggestion. The nose in the area of the upper inlet is too 'beak like'.

While there is a second order curve it is not that drastic - see below for real photos emphasizing the inlet and top line from radar to canopy

336FS/4FG F-86's. Robby Risner was an ace w/336FS. In 335FS was Jabara and Whisner and Garrison and Hagerstrom. The latter three were also aces in WWII, Garrison was an ace in the 4th for both wars .


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2009)

looks real nice, but gotta agree with Bill about that upper inlet area.....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2009)

Here are a couple of other shots of the F-86 with the curves for reference:


----------



## drgondog (Jun 18, 2009)

great pics E. I think that same bird was at Davis Monthan for the Heritage meeting I attended in March.

Still my favorite jet fighter of all time.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I believe it was there. That one is part of the Planes of Fame museum at Chino.


----------



## tomo pauk (Jun 18, 2009)

I have to visit USA one day just to see the planes


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 19, 2009)

I thought that's where I had seen that plane before E. 
I just find the lettering on the side humorous though.

Wheelsup


----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello
It's been a while since I visited: too many projects at hand.
Anyway, just to thank everyone for your comments.
The F-86 is being worked and when it's finnished I will post it here.
Best regards to all


----------



## Pong (Sep 14, 2009)

I have to agree with Drgondog, the nose is too 'beak like'. But very impressive! Can't wait to see the full profile, as well as other works of yours.


----------

